# Jump heights



## Vikki89 (4 October 2010)

When talking about the height of jumps do you use feet and inches or cm and metre?
I have always used feet and inches so can someone please tell me what 3ft is in cm?


----------



## Dobby (4 October 2010)

91.44 cm!

I use feeet and inches too though


----------



## VioletStripe (4 October 2010)

I tend to use feet and inches - It's the only thing I can judge properly - cm mean nothing to me!  I think 3ft is just under 1m?  xx


----------



## Foxy53 (4 October 2010)

Just think of a 12" ruler which equals 30cm - 1' = 30cm, 2' = 60cm etc etc.

I know, I know - its not exact but horses can't read or measure!


----------



## Vikki89 (4 October 2010)

I think im going to have to learn the heights in cm, I noticed more places used cm instead of feet this year. 
I qualified for something last weekend and on the form they are asking what height i qualified at in cm, so just want to make sure i get it right.


----------



## Honey08 (4 October 2010)

Ok, I think -
1'9"  = 54cm
2'    =  61cm
2'3" = 70cm
2'6" = 77cm
2'9" = 85cm
3'   = 90cm
3'3"= 1m


----------



## Kokopelli (4 October 2010)

cm and metre, I was converted 5 years ago when I started bsja, when somone says 3ft to me it means nothing I need to know in cm's now


----------



## Vikki89 (5 October 2010)

This form has the options 0.65m, 0.75m, 0.85m, 0.95m, prelim, novice, elementary so I'm thinking 0.95m would be 3ft then?


----------



## JessandCharlie (5 October 2010)

Yes, around 3ft  1 metre is 3ft3 1/2 

I'm a metres and centimetres girl now, but have to convert everything for the sake of Dad who looks very blank when I mention a centimetre


----------



## JustMe22 (5 October 2010)

I use cm and metres.

But I convert anyway..from inches and feet to centimetres, you just multiply the value in inches by 2.54, then again by 12


----------



## cyberhorse (5 October 2010)

Yep select the 95cm. We have both marked up on a few sets of new wings and that corresponds to the closet cup setting on ours for 3ft.


----------

